# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  اختبار عن الخجل

## فلسطينية وافتخر

اختبار عن الخجل  


• هل تود أن تعرف شخصيتك معرفة أفضل ؟؟ 
• اذن اجب بأمانة ودقة على جميع الأسئلة فإن من الممكن أن تزداد معرفتك لنفسك ؟؟
• هل أنت خجول ؟؟
• الحياء شعبة من شعب الإيمان لكن قد يصل إلى مسألة ضعف الشخصية وعدم القدرة على إصدار القرار والتعامل مع الآخرين .
• أجب ثم صحح بنفسك هذا الاختبار 
طريقة الاختبار
فيما يلي اختبار تعرف بعد الانتهاء منه مدى خجلك ... وكل الذي عليك عمله هو قراءة الأسئلة التالية والاجابة على كل سؤال باحدى الإجابات التالية :- 
دائمًا ،أحيانًا ،نادرًا ،أبدًا .
وبعد انتهائك من الاجابة على الاسئلة ستحصل على تقييم لمدى خجلك .


الأسئلة 
1-هل تخشى الغرباء والأماكن المزدحمة ؟ 
2-هل تشعر بالقلق أثناء الحديث مع شخص أكبر منك ؟ 
3-تعرق وترتعش عندما تتحدث مع الجنس الآخر ؟ 
4-هل أنت دائمًا في احتياج لشخص يساندك ؟ 
5-تخاف من تناول الطعام والشراب أمام الآخرين ؟ 
6-تشعر بالتعاسة ؟ 
7-ينتابك الحزن والخوف أثناء الحفلات ؟ 
8-لديك بعض المخاوف غير العادية ؟ 
9-لديك قلق مستمر ؟ 
10-تخاف من النوم منفردًا ( وحدك ) 
11-أستطيع التعبير عن مشاعري في أي وقت 
12-أنت شخص محبوب من الآخرين 
13-لا أشعر بالندم عندما أكون منعزلاً عن الآخرين 




14-أخاف على مشاعر الآخرين 
15-أنت كثير التردد في اتخاذ القرارات الخاصة بك 
16-أستطيع الحديث مع الجنس الآخر 
17-عندما يوجه لي سؤال مفاجئ أستطيع الإجابة 
18-أهتم بمشاعر الآخرين على حساب نفسي 
19-أخاف من سخرية الآخرين 
20-يخدعني المظهر الخارجي للناس 
21-ينتابني بعض الضيق ولا أستطيع أن أعبر عنه لأي شخص آخر 
22-أفضل مشاهدة التلفزيون عن الجلوس مع الغرباء 
23-أعاني من الخجل 
24-تنتابني مخاوف عندما لا أجد شخص ما بجواري 
25-أحب العمل مع الناس في ازدحام 
26-أشعر أني شخص تافه وليس لي دور في الحياة 
27-أتمنى أن أكون غير ذلك 
28-اكتب مشاعري على ورق 


29-أشعر بالوحدة والقلق عندما يودعني صديق 
30-أفكر وأخاف على أحبابي من أن يحدث لهم مكروه

----------


## فلسطينية وافتخر

تصحيح الاختبار
بما انك قد وصلت إلى هنا فانت تتلهف لمعرفة نتيجتك بعد ادائك لهذا الاختبار 
- قم بوضع الدرجة 3 لكل سؤال اجبت عليه بــ : دائمًا
- قم بوضع الدرجة 2 لكل سؤال اجبت عليه بــ : أحيانًا
- قم بوضع الدرجة 1 لكل سؤال اجبت عليه بــ : نادرًا
- قم بوضع الدرجة صفر لكل سؤال اجبت عليه بــ : أبدًا

ماعدا الأسئلة ذات الارقام التالي 11 ، 13 ، 16 ، 17 فالتصحيح لها سيكون كالتالي :
- قم بوضع الدرجة صفر لكل سؤال اجبت عليه بــ : دائمًا


- قم بوضع الدرجة 1 لكل سؤال اجبت عليه بــ : أحيانًا
- قم بوضع الدرجة 2 لكل سؤال اجبت عليه بــ : نادرًا
- قم بوضع الدرجة 3 لكل سؤال اجبت عليه بــ : أبدًا


هل تريد أن تعرف أنك أجريت الاختبار بصدق أم لا في الحالات الآتية :
1- اذا حصلت على درجة 3 في رقم واحد لابد وأن تحصل في رقم 21 على واحد أو صفر .
2- اذا حصلت على درجة 3 في رقم ثلاث فإنك تحصل على درجة واحد أو صفر في رقم 16 .

انظر هل أنت صادق أم لا ؟؟
اذا حصلت على درجة :
1- اذا حصل الفرد من 5 : 15 فقط يوجد اضطراب آخر غير الخجل وتظهر لديه اللامبالاة .


2- اذا حصل الفرد من 15 : 55 شخص متزن وفقًا للنسبة التي حصل عليها كلما تقل النسبة من 50 إلى أسفل حتى 15 تؤكد عدم وجود الخجل .
3- ارتفاع النسبة من 55 فما فوق يؤكد وجود مخاوف اجتماعية .

----------


## العالي عالي

بعد عناء طويل في الحساب والجمع والطرح لمدة لا تقل عن 20 دقيقة وصلت إلى نتيجة (( 41 ))

مشكورة على الاختبار الجميل

----------


## khaldun904

طيب  شو الحل يالي عنده هالمخاوف الاجتماعيه هيك الواحد انولد :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## احمد العمري A J A

والله انك فنانة بس ليش العنصرية................. كل حكيك صحيح ونا فحصت حالي وطلعت جريئ بس على ذمتك ...............على كل حال مشكوووووووورة على الجهد وبلاش عنصره :Bl (14):   :SnipeR (30):

----------


## احمد العمري A J A

انا اردني وافتخر
*ولاردن اولا*  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :SnipeR (19):  
*والفيصلي زعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــيم*

----------


## Memo

وانا كمان اردني لكن بحب فلسطين 


من غير عنصرية يا شباب

----------


## N_tarawneh

يا أخوان / الله يرضى عليكوا / اتركونا من أي حديث حتى لو كان تلميحي عن شيء أسمه فلسطيني و أردني / لانه بصراحة اي مواضيع او مداخلات من هذه النمط تـُـزكم أنوفنا ...

أرجوكم ...

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

*شباب احنا عرب هدفنا واحد ,دينا واحد,عدونا واحد,لغنتا واحده ....... ارجو من كان لديه غير ذلك الاحتفاظ به لنفسه*

----------


## البنفسجيه(نورت)

واوووووووووووووووو نتيجتي تمام التمام 46 حلو كتير بس سوري ما بقتنع بهيك اختبارات على كلا مشكورة يا بطه :Db465236ff:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شكرا وسأقوم بالإختبار لاحقا

بس انا عارف حالي مش خجول

----------

